# Post your Church Order of Worship



## ChristopherPaul (Mar 1, 2008)

I am interested to know the various orders of worship in confessional churches.

Please list out the order your church uses.

At Pilgrim OPC:

Prelude
Welcome and Announcements
Call to Worship
Song: Selection from _Trinity Hymnal_
Invocation
Old Testament Reading
New Testament Reading
Confession of Sin
Confession of Faith
Song: Selection from _The Book of Psalms for Singing_
Tithes and Offerings
Doxology
-Sacrament of Baptism / Reception of New Member(s) / Service of Ordination and Installation of officer(s)
Pastoral Prayer
Text
Sermon
Prayer of Application
-Sacrament of the Lord's Supper (Monthly)
-Deacons Offering (Monthly)
Song: Selection from _Trinity Hymnal_
Benediction
Three Fold Amen​


----------



## raekwon (Mar 1, 2008)

There's some variation here and there, but here's how things generally go at Grace Central . . .

Prelude
Announcements
Call to Worship
Hymn of Adoration
Confession of Sin (corporate)
Silent confession
Hymn of Confession
Assurance of Pardon
Pastoral prayer
Doxology or Gloria Patri
Passing of the Peace
Tithes/Offering
Sermon
Confession of Faith
Fencing of the Table/Lord's Supper (weekly)
Closing hymn
Benediction


----------



## fredtgreco (Mar 1, 2008)

Prelude
Welcome and Silent Preparation
Call to Worship
Prayer of Adoration
*Hymn of Praise
Affirmation of Faith
*Hymn of Confession (alternating w/w Hymn of Assurance below)
Corporate Confession of Sin (some weeks only private confession)
Private Confession of Sin
Assurance of Pardon
Hymn of Assurance (alternating w/w Hymn of Confession Above)
Scripture Reading (approx. 1 chapter, consecutive, not sermon text)
Prayers of Intercession and Petition
Reading of Scripture Text
Prayer of Illumination
Sermon
*Hymn
--Lord's Supper (monthly)
Presentation of Tithes and Offerings
Doxology or Gloria Patri
Prayer of Thanksgiving
*Closing Hymn
Confession of Faith
Benediction
Announcements
Postlude


* Typically, we have two Trinity Hymnal selections, one Psalm, and one contemporary song


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 1, 2008)

Call to Worship
Prayer
Singing of Praise (Psalm)
Reading of God's Word (Old Testament)
Singing of Praise (Psalm)
Reading of God's Word (New Testament)
Prayer
Preaching of God's Word
Prayer
Singing of Praise (Psalm)
Benediction

* Lord's Supper observed quarterly

-- Box is available in the back for the Lord's tithes and our gifts.


----------



## ServantofGod (Mar 1, 2008)

Call to Worship
Prayer
Contemporary Sing(with a projector)
Hymn
Creed(sometimes)
Private Confession
Corporate Confession
Assurance of Forgiveness
Hymn
Prayer
Reading of Scripture
Preaching of God's Word
Hymn
Pastoral Prayer
Tithe and Offering
Eucharist(monthly)
Benediction


Covenant OPC


----------



## dannyhyde (Mar 2, 2008)

*Morning Service*
Minister—Normal words | Congregation—Bold words | All stand—*

¶ After a moment of reverential silence, the following is said responsively:

In the name of the Father, and of the Son, and of the Holy Spirit.
*Amen!*

CALL TO WORSHIP

*PRAYER OF INVOCATION concluding with the Lord’s Prayer

*GOD'S GREETING Revelation 1:4–5

*DOXOLOGY

THE LAW OF GOD

PRAYER OF CONFESSION
Dearly beloved brethren, the Scriptures move us to acknowledge and confess our manifold sins and wickedness; and that we should not dissemble nor cloak them before the face of Almighty God our heavenly Father; but confess them with a humble, lowly, penitent, and obedient heart; to the end that we may obtain forgiveness of the same, by his infinite goodness and mercy. Wherefore I pray and beseech you, as many as are here present, to accompany me with a pure heart, and humble voice, unto the throne of heavenly grace, saying:
*Almighty and most merciful Father; we have erred, and strayed from your ways like lost sheep. We have followed too much the devices and desires of our own hearts. We have offended against your holy laws. We have left undone those things, which we ought to have done; and we have done those things which we ought not to have done; and there is no health in us. But you, O Lord, have mercy upon us, miserable offenders. Spare them, O God, who confess their faults. Restore them that are penitent; according to your promises declared unto mankind in Christ Jesus our Lord. And grant, O most merciful Father, for his sake; that we may hereafter live a godly, righteous, and sober life, to the glory of your holy Name. Amen.*(Silent Confession)

CREATE IN ME A CLEAN HEART, O GOD (sung)
*Create in me a clean heart, O God. And renew a right spirit within me. (2x)
Cast me not away, from your presence, O LORD. And take not thy Holy Spirit from me.
Restore unto me, the joy of your salvation. And renew a right spirit within me.*

*DECLARATION OF FORGIVENESS

¶ Then is said responsively:
O LORD, open my lips.
*And my mouth shall show forth your praise!* Psalm 51:15
Praise the Lord.
*The Lord’s name be praised!* Psalm 135:1

*SONG

*CREED

*SONG

THE PRAYERS OF THE CHURCH

OFFERING

SCRIPTURE READING

PRAYER FOR ILLUMINATION

SERMON

*SONG

¶ The following Form for Frequent Communion was approved by Synod 2007

PREPARATION
To all of you who have confessed your sins and affirmed your faith in Christ, the promise of Jesus is sure: “Whoever eats my body and drinks my blood has eternal life and will not come into condemnation.” For on the night in which our Lord was betrayed, he took bread; and when he had given thanks, he broke it, and said, “Take eat; this is my body, which is broken for you; do this in remembrance of me.” After the same manner also he took the cup, saying, “this cup is the new covenant in my blood; do this, as often as you drink it, in remembrance of me.” While remaining bread and wine, these sacred elements nevertheless become so united to the reality they signify that we do not doubt but joyfully believe that we receive in this meal nothing less than the crucified body and shed blood of our Lord Jesus Christ.
For all who live in rebellion against God and unbelief, this holy food and drink will bring you only further condemnation. If you do not yet confess Jesus Christ and seek to live under his gracious reign, we ask you to abstain. But all who repent and believe are invited to this sacred meal not because you are worthy in yourself, but because you are clothed in Christ’s perfect righteousness. Do not allow the weakness of your faith or your failures in the Christian life to keep you from this table. For it is given to us because of our weakness and because of our failures, in order to increase our faith by feeding us with the body and blood of Jesus Christ. As the Word has promised us God’s favor, so also our Heavenly Father has added this confirmation of his unchangeable promise. So come, believing sinners, for the table is ready. “Taste and see that the Lord is good.”

THE CONSECRATION
Let us pray:
Almighty and everlasting God, who by the blood of your only begotten Son has secured for us a new and living way into the Holy of Holies, cleanse our minds and hearts by your Word and Spirit that we, your redeemed people, drawing close to you through this holy sacrament, may enjoy fellowship with the Holy Trinity through the body and blood of Christ our Savior. We know that our Ascended Savior does not live in temples made by hands, but is in heaven where he continues to intercede on our behalf. Through this sacrament, by Your own Word and Spirit, may these common elements be now set apart from ordinary use and through them may we be nourished with the body and blood of Christ.
Amen!

SURSUM CORDA
Let us now go to our Heavenly Table and receive the gift of God for our souls. By the promise of God this bread and wine are for us the body and blood of Christ.
Lift up your hearts!
*We lift them up to the Lord!*

¶ Come forward for the bread & wine (center ring is juice). Return to your seat to partake together.

¶ At the eating of the bread:
The body of our Lord Jesus Christ, which was given for you, preserve your body and soul unto everlasting life. Take and eat this in remembrance that Christ died for you, and feed on him in your heart by faith with thanksgiving.

¶ At the drinking of the wine:
The blood of our Lord Jesus Christ, which was shed for you, preserve your body and soul unto everlasting life. Drink this in remembrance that Christ’s blood was shed for you, and be thankful.

THANKSGIVING PRAYER
Our Gracious Heavenly Father, we thank you for the blessing of this holy feast. Although we are unworthy to share this meal with you, it is by your invitation and dressed in Christ's righteousness that we have come boldly into the Holy of Holies. Instead of wrath, we have received your pardon; in the place of fear we have been given hope. Our High Priest and Mediator of the New Covenant has reconciled us to you and even now intercedes for us at your right hand. Please strengthen us by these gifts so that, relying only on your promise to save sinners who call on Jesus’ name, we may, by your Spirit, honor you with our souls and bodies, to the honor and glory of your holy name.
Amen.

*BENEDICTION Numbers 6:24–26

Greet every saint in Christ Jesus.

*Evening Service*
Minister—Normal words | Congregation—Bold words | All stand—*

¶ Prayer requests

CALL TO WORSHIP

EXHORTATION TO PRAYER Adapted from the 1552 Book of Common Prayer
Dearly beloved brethren, we have assembled to render thanks for the great benefits that we have received at the Lord’s hands, to set forth his most worthy praise, to hear his most holy Word, and to ask those things, which are necessary, for the body as well as the soul. Wherefore I beseech you to accompany me with a pure heart and humble voice, unto the throne of heavenly grace, saying after me:
Our help is in the name of the Lord,
*Who made heaven and earth!* Psalm 124:8
Let us lift up our hearts and hands to God in heaven! Lamentations 3:41
*To you, O Lord, I lift up my soul!* Psalm 25:1

*PRAYER OF INVOCATION

*SINGING THROUGH THE PSALMS

PRAYERS OF THANKSGIVING, INTERCESSION, & ILLUMINATION

¶ Offering, during which please turn to:

CATECHISM READING

SCRIPTURE READING

CATECHETICAL SERMON

*PRAYER OF APPLICATION

*BENEDICTION 2 Corinthians 13:14

¶ After the benediction there is opportunity for Q&A


----------



## Rev. Todd Ruddell (Mar 2, 2008)

Silent Meditation Before Worship
Call to Worship (Scripture)
Invocation
Praise-Singing of Psalms
Recitation of the Law of God
Corporate Confession of Sin
Proclamation of Forgiveness (Scripture)
NT Reading (Chapter) and brief explanation
Pastoral Prayer
OT Reading (Chapter) and brief explanation
Praise-Singing of Psalms
Preaching of the Word
Lord's Supper observed weekly
Praise-Singing of Psalms
Closing Prayer
Benediction


----------



## JonathanHunt (Mar 2, 2008)

At present we don't have a fixed format but the three out of four Sundays that I lead, we do...

Call to Worship
Opening Prayer of Adoration
Hymn
OT Reading
Psalm (sung)
Long Pastoral Prayer (am considering splitting into two - Confession/Thanks and Supplication)
NT Reading
Hymn
Sermon
Hymn
Benediction

If Lord's Table Add

Hymn
Short Address
Reading of select scriptures
Prayer
Break bread, eat as received
Wine - drink all together
Hymn
Benediction

Offering: We have boxes at the back


----------



## Guido's Brother (Mar 2, 2008)

Langley AM Order of Worship

Pre-service song: 
Call to worship: 
“If you are able, please rise.”

1.	“Let us confess together: Our help is in the name of the LORD, the Maker of heaven and earth. AMEN.” 
2.	Salutation: “Grace, mercy and peace from God the Father and Christ Jesus our Lord. AMEN.”
3.	Singing: 
4.	The Ten Words: 
5.	Singing: 
6.	Prayer of Confession & Assurance of Pardon 
7.	Scripture Reading: 
8.	Singing: 
9.	Text: 
10.	Sermon
11.	Singing: 
12.	Offering
13.	Singing: 
14.	Prayer of Thanksgiving
15.	Singing: 
16.	Benediction: “The LORD bless you and keep you; the LORD make His face shine upon you and be gracious to you; the LORD turn His face toward you and give you peace. AMEN.”

Langley PM Order of Worship 

Pre-service song: 
Call to worship: 
If you are able, please rise.

1.	Let us confess together: Our help is in the name of the LORD, the Maker of heaven and earth. AMEN. 
2.	Salutation: Grace and peace to you from him who is, and who was, and who is to come, and from the seven spirits before his throne, and from Jesus Christ, who is the faithful witness, the first-born from the dead and the ruler of the kings of the earth. AMEN.
3.	Opening Song of Praise: 
4.	Exhortation to confess our faith: 
5.	Confession of Faith: 
6.	Prayer for Blessing
7.	Scripture Reading: 
8.	Responsive Singing: 
9.	Reading of Text: 
10.	Sermon
11.	Responsive Singing: 
12.	Offering
13.	Singing: 
14.	Prayer of Thanksgiving:
15.	Singing of Doxology: 
16.	Benediction: May the grace of the Lord Jesus Christ, and the love of God, and the fellowship of the Holy Spirit be with you all. AMEN.


----------



## Poimen (Mar 2, 2008)

Grace Reformed Church

*AM Service*

Silent Prayer
Call to Worship
Votum & Salutation
Opening Song: #
God’s Law
Assurance of Pardon
Song of Rededication: #
Congregational Prayer
Song of Preparation: #
Scripture Reading: 
Text: 
Sermon: 
Prayer of Application
Song of Application: #
Offering
Doxology: #
The Lord’s Parting Blessing
Amen (Threefold)

*PM Service*

Silent Prayer
Call to Worship
Votum & Salutation
Opening Song: #
Psalm Reading: 
Confession of Faith
Song of Praise: #
Congregational Prayer
Song of Preparation: #
Scripture Reading: 
Text: (LD)
Sermon: 
Prayer of Application
Song of Application: #
Offering
Doxology: #
The Lord’s Parting Blessing
Amen (Threefold)


----------



## JBaldwin (Mar 2, 2008)

At Keowee Presbyterian the elders and pastor are still working on a set order of worship and they have admitted that this is subject to change. Here it is as it stands:

Prelude
Call to worship (Usually a passage from the Psalms)
Prayer of Worship
One to two hymns of worship (psalm, hymn and/or song of praise)
Confession
Prayer of confession and intercession
Hymn or song of confession
Hymn or song (preparation for sermon)
Scripture reading
Sermon
Song of response (usually a hymn)
Call for tithes and offerings (we uses boxes in the back so this is not an offertory)
Benediction
Postlude


----------



## travis (Mar 2, 2008)

Here is what we do at Christ the King...

Prelude
Call to Worship
Hymn
Prayer of Adoration
Affirmation of Faith
Hymn of Trust
Prayer for Christ's Church and the World
Song of Contrition
Prayer of Confession
Silent Confession
Hymn of Renewal
The Peace of God
Greeting and Announcements (time for parents to escort children to children's worship)
Offertory
Scripture Reading
Sermon
Communion (Weekly)
Concluding Prayer
Benediction


----------



## Nebrexan (Mar 2, 2008)

At our church:

Preparation for Worship (usually a hymn)
Call to Worship
Hymn
Invocation
Confession of Faith
Confession of Sin
Assurance of Pardon in Christ
Offering
Old Testament Reading
Hymn
Prayer of Intercession
Sermon
Hymn
Sacrament of the Lord's Supper
Doxology
Benediction


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Mar 2, 2008)

From our Church Bulletin, Feb. 24, 2008



> Prelude (10:50 AM)
> 
> Welcome and Announcements
> 
> ...



Note: The Lord's Supper and Diaconal Offering are observed monthly. On the Lord's Days we do not observe The Supper the Apostle's Creed would follow the singing of the first hymn.


----------



## Nse007 (Mar 2, 2008)

Call to Worship

Votum & Salutation

Psalter

Reading of the Law (Deut. 5, or Exod. 20)

Psalter

Congregational Prayer

Offering

Psalter

Scripture Reading for the Sermon

Sermon

Prayer of Thanksgiving

Psalter

Benediction

Doxology

Silent Prayer


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Mar 2, 2008)

Break Dancing
Cute Video Presentation
15 minute rock concert
Talk about social gatherings and ski trips
15 minutes of more rock n' roll
Sermon series called "God in the Movies"
Watch 20 minutes worth of Lord of the Rings then briefly turn to Matthew and vaguely attempt to relate it to the disciples for about five minutes.
Sappy and generic prayer steeped in emotionalism and postmodern lingo.
5 additional minutes of rocking out with the David Crowder Band
Head to the coffee shop, talk about me, myself and I at nauseam.
Head to lunch.

Oh, wait....this was an emergent or "Relevant" church I attended out of morbid curiosity.


----------



## Simply_Nikki (Mar 2, 2008)

No Longer A Libertine said:


> Break Dancing
> Cute Video Presentation
> 15 minute rock concert
> Talk about social gatherings and ski trips
> ...


----------



## tcalbrecht (Mar 3, 2008)

Here's a link to a recent bulletin with the order of worship.

Covenant Reformed Church » Blog Archive » February 24, 2008


----------



## ReformedWretch (Mar 3, 2008)

A sample of ours


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist (Mar 3, 2008)

This is a fairly typical Sunday morning Liturgy at the church I now attend

Welcome
*Gathering Hymn
*Gathering Hymn
*Call to Wosrhip
*Hymn of Praise
*Invocation
Call to Confession
Corporate Confession of Sin
Silent Confession
*Declaration of Forgiveness
*Hymn of Response
*Prayer of Thanksgiving/Blessing on the Word
Scripture Reading
Sermon
Prayer
Announcements
Collection of Tithes and Offereings
*Hymn 
*Nicene Creed
*Intercessory Prayer
Invitation to the Lord's Table/Fencing the Table/Words of Institution(Weekly)
Prayer
Passing of the Bread/Hymn - Partake together
Passing of the Cup/Hymn -Partake together
*Prayer
*Responsive Scripture Verse
*Doxology
*Three fold Amen
*Benediction

*congregation usually standing


----------



## beej6 (Mar 4, 2008)

About 5 minutes before our morning service, there is a prelude (piano only), followed by brief announcements. A Scripture meditation is read and briefly expounded upon, followed by silent meditation/prayer. Then the service proper begins.

Call to worship (usually a Psalm)
Prayer
Hymn
Reading of Scripture: God's Law
Hymn
Prayer for Tithes and Offerings
Collection of Tithes and Offerings (with Offertory (piano))
Pastoral Prayer
Reading of Scripture to be expounded
Sermon
Fencing of the Table*
Lord's Supper*
Second Collection for the Diaconal Fund*
Hymn
Benediction
Gloria Patri

*observed on the 3rd Sunday of the month


----------



## Pilgrim (Mar 4, 2008)

Pineville Presbyterian OPC: 

AM:

Enter in Silence. Wait in Prayer.



Introit
Announcements
Silent Prayer
Prelude

God Calls Us to Glorify and Enjoy Him

Votum: Psalm 124:8

Apostolic Greeting : Galatians 1:3-5

Call to Worship : Psalm 116:12-19

*Hymn of Praise: # 5 God, My King, Thy Might Confessing

*Invocation and Lord's Prayer

God Hears Our Prayer of Confession

God's Law: Exodus 20

Confession of Sin

Assurance of Pardon: I John 1:9

*Hymn of Response: # 468 My Faith Has Found a Resting Place

God Unites Us in Prayer, Giving, and Faith

Congregational Prayer

Giving of Tithes and Offerings: II Corinthians 8

*Doxology and Prayer

*Hymn of Faith: # 469 How Sweet and Awesome Is the Place

*Confession of Faith

God Blesses His Means of Grace

Scripture: I Corinthians 12

Prayer for Illumination

Preaching of God's Word: Members of Christ's Body

The Lord's Supper (eight times per year, the first Sunday of every other month)

God Accepts Our Prayer of Dedication and Praise

Prayer of Dedication

*Hymn of Consecration: # 429 Let Thy Blood in Mercy Poured

God Dismisses Us with His Blessing

*Benediction: Numbers 6:24-26

*Response of God's People: ( Tune #402 )

let heav'n above his grace and glory tell;
let earth and sea and all that in them dwell
salvation to his people God will give,
and they that love his name with him shall live.


* Stand if Able



PM

Enter in Silence . Wait in Prayer.

Introit and Prelude

Announcements and Prayer Requests

Silent Prayer

Votum: Psalm 124:8

Apostolic Greeting : Revelation 1:4-8

Call to Worship: Psalm

Hymn of Praise: # 708 O Love That Will Not Let Me Go

Congregational Prayer

Psalms and Hymns

Scripture: I John 1-2

LORD'S DAY 21

54. Q. What do you believe concerning the holy catholic Christian church?

A. I believe that the Son of God,1 out of the whole human race,2 from the beginning of the world to its end,3 gathers, defends, and preserves for Himself, 4 by His Spirit and Word,5 in the unity of the true faith,6 a church chosen to everlasting life.7 And I believe that I am8 and forever shall remain a living member of it.9

1 Jn 10:11; Acts 20:28; Eph 4:11-13; Col 1:18. 2 Gen 26:4; Rev 5:9. 3 Is 59:21; 1 Cor 11:26. 4 Ps 129:1-5; Mt 16:18; Jn 10:28-30. 5 Rom 1:16; 10:14-17; Eph 5:26. 6 Acts 2:42-47; Eph 4:1-6. 7 Rom 8:29; Eph 1:3-14. 8 1 Jn 3:14, 19-21. 9 Ps 23:6; Jn 10:27, 28; 1 Cor 1:4-9; 1 Pet 1:3-5.


55. Q. What do you understand by the communion of saints?

A. First, that believers, all and everyone, as members of Christ have communion with Him and share in all His treasures and gifts.1 Second, that everyone is duty-bound to use his gifts readily and cheerfully for the benefit and well-being of the other members.2

1 Rom 8:32; 1 Cor 6:17; 12:4-7, 12, 13; 1 Jn 1:3. 2 Rom 12:4-8; 1 Cor 12:20-27; 13:1-7; Phil 2:4-8.

56. Q. What do you believe concerning the forgiveness of sins?

A. I believe that God, because of Christ's satisfaction, will no more remember my sins,1 nor my sinful nature, against which I have to struggle all my life,2 but will graciously grant me the righteousness of Christ, that I may never come into condemnation.3

1 Ps 103:3, 4, 10, 12; Mic 7:18, 19; 2 Cor 5:18-21; 1 Jn 1:7; 2:2. 2 Rom 7:21-25. 3 Jn 3:17, 18; 5:24; Rom 8:1, 2.


Sermon: The Forgiveness of Sins.

Prayer of Application

Hymn of Response: # 521 My Hope Is Built on Nothing Less.

Benediction: Romans 15:13

The PCA church I'm attending now is quite similar except that there is a corporate confession of sin in the AM service, a responsive reading in the PM, the congregation reads the call to worship together and there is expository preaching in the PM vs. topical sermons from a catechism or confession.


----------



## Romans922 (Mar 4, 2008)

21st Century Calvinist said:


> This is a fairly typical Sunday morning Liturgy at the church I now attend
> 
> Welcome
> *Gathering Hymn
> ...



What church do you attend in St. Louis?


----------



## jaybird0827 (Mar 4, 2008)

Call to Worship​ 
*Prayer​ 
Scripture Reading: [KJV]Deuteronomy 6[/KJV]​ 
Psalm 148 (II) (Darwall , #186)​ 
*Prayer​ 
The Covenant of Grace #3
[KJV]Gen. 2:17-18[/KJV]​ 
*Prayer​ 
*Psalm 89:9-16 (Effingham, #56)​ 
*Benediction​ 

*Stand if able


----------



## JDKetterman (Mar 4, 2008)

Prelude and Quiet Meditation

The Call to Worship (Psalter)*

The Invocation* 

God's Greeting*
Grace be unto you and peace from God our Father, and from the Lord Jesus Christ in the power and fellowship of the Holy Spirit. 
Amen. 

The Lord's Prayer (in unison)*
Our Father, who art in heaven hallowed be thy name. Thy kingdom come, thy will be done on earth as it is in heaven. Give us this day our daily bread, and forgive us our debts as we forgive our debtors. And lead us not into temptation but deliver us from evil. For thine is the kingdom and the power and the glory forever.

Amen.

The Reading of God's Law
The General Confession 
Dearly loved brothers and sisters, we are called to examine ourselves in the light of God's Law. Let us go to God in public confession.

*Our Father, we are sinful and you are holy. We recognize that we have heard in your Law difficult words, knowing how often we have offended you in thought, word and deed, not only by obvious violations, but by failing to conform to its perfect commands, by what we have done and by what we have left undone. There is nothing in us that gives us reason for hope, for where we thought we were well, we are sick in soul.

Where we thought we were holy, we are in truth unholy and ungrateful. Our hearts are filled with the love of the world; our minds are dark and are assailed by doubts; our wills are too often given to selfishness and our bodies to laziness and unrighteousness. By sinning against our neighbors, we have also sinned against you, in whose image they were created. In this time of silent confession we bring you our particular sins.
*
[Silent Confession]

Our Father, although you are a holy God who cannot look upon sin, look upon Christ our Savior and forgive us for his sake. You have promised us that if we confess our sins, you are faithful and just to forgive us our sins and to cleanse us from all unrighteousness. For if we do sin, we have an Advocate before your throne, Jesus Christ the Righteous, and he is the propitiation for our sins. Give us your pardon by your mercies, dear Father, for you have clothed us in Christ's righteousness. We ask also that you would give us an increase of the grace of your Holy Spirit, so that we may learn the wisdom of your ways and walk in your holy paths, for your glory and the good of our neighbor.

Amen.

Brothers and sisters, you have heard the Law and have confessed your sins to Almighty God. Do you believe that Jesus Christ, by his perfect life, sacrificial death, and glorious resurrection, has atoned for your sins and satisfied the wrath of God toward you?

*We do.* 

Declaration of Pardon 
In the name of Christ and by the authority of his Word I declare to you that your sins are forgiven and you are not under the condemnation of God. 



The Creed (in unison)* 
*I believe in God, the Father almighty,
creator of heaven and earth.

I believe in Jesus Christ, his only son our Lord,
who was conceived by the Holy Spirit
and born of the virgin Mary.
He suffered under Pontius Pilate, was crucified, died, and was buried; he descended into hell.
The third day he rose again from the dead.
He ascended into heaven and is seated at the right hand of God the father almighty.
From there he will come to judge the living and the dead.

I believe in the Holy Spirit,
the holy catholic church,
the communion of saints,
the forgiveness of sins,
the resurrection of the body,
and the life everlasting.

Amen. *



The Pastoral Prayer
The Old Testament Lesson*
Prayer for Understanding* 
*Our Father, we have heard wonderful things out of thy Word. We praise you for revealing Christ by promise and shadow in these pages. Help us to understand these words, for thy name's sake.*

Amen. 



The Gloria Patri* 
Glory be to the Father
and to the Son
and to the Holy Ghost.
As it was in the beginning
is now and ever shall be
world without end,
Amen, Amen. 



The New Testament Lesson*


Prayer for Illumination* 
*Our Father, we have heard wonderful things out of thy Word. We praise you for revealing Christ as the fulfillment of the Old Testament and ask you to give us your Spirit so that we may understand the fullness of your truth.
*
Amen. 

The Sermon
Hymn of Preparation*
Preparation for Communion 
For all who live in rebellion against God and unbelief, this holy food and drink will bring you only further condemnation. If you do not yet confess Jesus Christ and seek to live under his gracious reign, we ask you to abstain. Nevertheless, for those of you who have confessed your sins and affirmed your faith in Christ, the promise is sure: "Whoever eats my body and drinks my blood has eternal life and will not come into condemnation." For on the night in which our Lord was betrayed, he took bread; and when he had given thanks, he broke it, and said, "Take eat; this is my body, which is broken for you; do this in remembrance of me." After the same manner also he took the cup, saying, "this cup is the new covenant in my blood; do this, as often as you drink it, in remembrance of me."

You are invited to this sacred meal not because you are worthy in yourself, but because you are clothed in Christ's perfect righteousness. Do not allow the weakness of your faith or your failures in the Christian life to keep you from this table. For it is given to us because of our weakness and because of our failures, in order to increase our faith by feeding us with the body and blood of Jesus Christ. As the Word has promised us God's favor, so also our Heavenly Father has added this confirmation of his unchangeable promise. So come, believing sinners, for the table is ready. "Taste and see that the Lord is good." 

The Consecration
Almighty and everlasting God, who by the blood of your only begotten Son has secured for us a new and living way into the Holy of Holies, cleanse our minds and hearts by your Word and Spirit that we, your redeemed people, drawing close to you through these holy mysteries, may enjoy fellowship with the Holy Trinity through the body and blood of Christ our Savior. Our Ascended Savior does not live in temples made by hands, but is in heaven where he continues to intercede on our behalf. Through this mystery, by Your own Word and Spirit, these common elements are now set apart from ordinary use. While remaining bread and wine, these sacred elements nevertheless become so united to the reality they signify that we do not doubt but joyfully believe that we receive in this meal nothing less than the crucified body and shed blood of our Lord Jesus Christ. Let us now go to our Heavenly Table and receive the gift of God for our souls.

Lift up your hearts.

*We lift them up to the Lord.*



The Lord's Supper
Please come forward to the chancel to receive the elements of bread and wine. The center ring on the communion tray contains grape juice. Children may accompany their parents to the chancel. After receiving the bread and wine, please wait and the minister will dismiss you to return to your seats. 

Eucharistic Prayer
Our Gracious Heavenly Father, we acknowledge the great mystery of this holy feast. Although we are unworthy to share this meal with you, it is by your invitation and dressed in Christ's righteousness that we have come boldly into the Holy of Holies. Instead of wrath, we have received your pardon; in the place of fear we have been given hope. Our High Priest and Mediator of the New Covenant has reconciled us to you and even now intercedes for us at your right hand. Please strengthen us by these gifts so that, relying only on your promise to save sinners who call on your name, we may, by your Spirit, honor you with our souls and bodies, to the honor and glory of your holy name.

Amen.

Hymn of Thanksgiving
The Offering
The Doxololgy (Sung in Unison)*
Praise God from whom all blessings flow.
Praise Him all creatures here below.
Praise Him above ye heavenly host.
Praise Father, Son and Holy Ghost.
Amen. 

Benediction*
May the grace of the Lord Jesus Christ, the love of God and the fellowship of the Holy Spirit, be with you all evermore.

Amen.


----------



## brymaes (Mar 4, 2008)

Here is a sample from 6 January.


----------

